# Opinion of and Favorite Recordings of Kalinnikov's Symphony No. 1?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your opinion of Kalinnikov's Symphony No. 1?

What is your favorite recording of this symphony? 

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I have two recordings but since Kees Bakels reordered them on Bis. ....for me unbeatable 👍

The other one = Antal Jancsovics on Marco Polo


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Kalinnikov is one of those works that really hooked me onto classical music. It's so energetic, beautiful, haunting. The 2nd theme in the first movement is an ear-worm of the highest order. The scoring is simply gorgeous. And it's treated poorly. The only major orchestra I know of that ever put it on a concert was the St. Louis Symphony several years ago. Even recordings seem to be made by second and third tier orchestras. It's like the orchestras of Boston, New York, Philadelphia, Cleveland and such think they're too good for it. The same treatment they give the Borodin 2nd. Anyway...there have been many excellent recordings. Neeme Jarvi on Chandos is splendid, Kees Bakels too. Yevgeny Svetlanov (I have the Alto re-release) is rough, but exciting. The Toscanini is interesting, but he really didn't seem to like it. The Scherchen is played poorly, recorded poorly and has some tempo changes that are inexplicable. The Fabian Sevitsky (on old RCA 78s now available from Pristine) is really good, but you have to be wiling to put up with 80 year old sound.

However, the one that I turn to most often is Veronica Dudarova on an Olympia/Melodiya disk. There's something about the way she handles the tempos and balance that just seems perfect. You can probably find it on eBay. I've had the luck of playing both the Kalinnikov symphonies in concert - they are very, very enjoyable to play. Kalinninov was a bassoonist and you can tell; the part lies beautifully on the fingers.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a symphony I only came to some years ago because it was programmed here by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra in 2018. David Robertson conducted.
I was going to the concert because Anne-Sophie M was playing the Tchaikovsky, and I thought I'd better do some research beforehand on Kalinnikov too.
I bought the Kuchar disc on Naxos - it seems pretty good to me, with my limited experience.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

GraemeG said:


> It's a symphony I only came to some years ago because it was programmed here by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra in 2018. David Robertson conducted.


Aha! That explains it. Robertson did it with his orchestra in St. Louis, too. To bad neither orchestra made a recording available.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Our national public broadcaster (ABC) broadcasts a lot of concerts from the Sydney Opera House. I wouldn't be at all surprised if they do in fact have a recording of the performance (SSO normally do 2-4 shows, depending on program). But they very rarely seem to release recordings of mainstream repertoire, for whatever reason. They'd have some magic stuff in the vaults I reckon. The Sydney Orchestra has been really on form since Ashkenazy's four-year tenure as CC began in 2009 and has continued since.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

a friend introduced me to this symphony under Svetlanov when I was at university a long time ago and I still don't understand why this lovely, joyful work is so neglected. It deserves to be performed as much as the standard Tchaikovsky cycle.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

The two Kalinnikov symphonies are among my top favourites in the genre - and I listen to a lot of symphonies. I find Kalinnikov mesmerising. I have Jarvi versions of both, but would be checking Bakels version. Unfortunately, Scribendum did not include Kalinnikov symphonies in their relatively recent release of Svetlanov box, otherwise excellent. I slightly prefer the second symphony.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

GraemeG said:


> It's a symphony I only came to some years ago because it was programmed here by the Sydney Symphony Orchestra in 2018. David Robertson conducted.
> I was going to the concert because Anne-Sophie M was playing the Tchaikovsky, and I thought I'd better do some research beforehand on Kalinnikov too.
> I bought the Kuchar disc on Naxos - it seems pretty good to me, with my limited experience.


The Kuchar disc is OK but the strings are undernourished. Try Neemi Jarvi on Chandos.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

GraemeG said:


> ......................
> I bought the Kuchar disc on Naxos - it seems pretty good to me, with my limited experience.



My favorite recording of these beautiful symphonies.


----------



## starcat (6 mo ago)

I listened to Kalinnikov's No. 1 for the first time today as it's on my long list of symphonies to listen to and very much enjoyed it. I heard Kondrashin with the Moscow Philharmonic and also Neeme Jarvi/RSNO. I liked them both but preferred the Jarvi. It's a shame it isn't more widely known but good to see it has it's fair share of supporters on here.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> I have two recordings but since Kees Bakels reordered them on Bis. ....for me unbeatable 👍
> 
> The other one = Antal Jancsovics on Marco Polo


Bakels is a must. Great recording.


----------

